# highly controversial... NOT dry skin and moisturizer



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I have REALLY dry skin. It itches badly. I have a great exfoliate that gets rid of surface dead skin without scrubbing off the good stuff and irritating. I have moisturizer that I love... But it tastes really bad. When DH goes to kiss my shoulders and neck, it is like ewwww. I kind of licked my arm to get a sense, and I agree with him. Does anyone know a good moisturizer that does not taste like ass?

Thanks


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> Does anyone know a good moisturizer that does not taste like ass?


Have you thought about the sequence of your application?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Coconut oil.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

NobodySpecial said:


> I have REALLY dry skin. It itches badly. I have a great exfoliate that gets rid of surface dead skin without scrubbing off the good stuff and irritating. I have moisturizer that I love... But it tastes really bad. When DH goes to kiss my shoulders and neck, it is like ewwww. I kind of licked my arm to get a sense, and I agree with him. Does anyone know a good moisturizer that does not taste like ass?
> 
> Thanks


May not be able to help with moisturizer but question about your showers, do you take really hot showers? Step one for getting dry or itchy relief would be to dial down the heat on the shower.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I bought my gf some cocoa butter moisturizer after seeing and smelling it on my sil in London.It was from the body shop


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Can't stress enough the importance of oil. Almost any oil will do. What is most important to understand about oil is that it is a sealant. This basic concept is crucial to cooking with oil, using oil in hair care and using oil in a skin care routine. 

If you put oil on dry hair/skin it will seal IN what was in there to being with - dryness, likewise it will seal OUT moisture. Therefore, the best time to apply oil to the skin is when it is wet. So right after a shower is ideal. I usually apply while my skin is still soaking wet that way I towel dry the excess water/oil. 

You can mix up your oils how you like for taste/smell or you can ensure your moisturizer contains some oil.

Bf used to have super dry, cracked feet. We use the same concept except with vaseline as opposed to oil. The vaseline is way thicker than the oil so it seals in moisture even better. It gets a really bad rap but it really does wonders for cracked feet and lips.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

:laugh: Is it Amlactin?

I have hugely patchy dry skin too and I think all of the lotions with the ceramides and/or the acids taste awful but they do the job so well. 

I like Alba Very Emollient
 for my non-Amlactin lotion and I try to keep the Amlactin to the patchy dry parts.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I didn't know this until recently...low estrogen can cause dry skin. May I ask if you are perimenopausal?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Livvie said:


> I didn't know this until recently...low estrogen can cause dry skin. May I ask if you are perimenopausal?
> 
> I recent went on bioidentical HRT and ALL of my dry skin went away!


I have no idea if I am perimenopausal. I don't know how to know without a uterus. But I have always have had dry skin.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I call foul! Teaser title.:grin2:

Coconut oil has helped me.


----------



## Magnesium (Jun 19, 2017)

Grapeseed oil. You can get in the cooking oil section of grocery stores. 

It is perfect for mature skin. It is silky and absorbs quickly, has no real scent or flavor, is anti-microbial, and leaves you soft and supple - not greasy. I quit using commercial skin-care products long ago.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Magnesium said:


> Grapeseed oil. You can get in the cooking oil section of grocery stores.
> 
> It is perfect for mature skin. It is silky and absorbs quickly, has no real scent or flavor, is anti-microbial, and leaves you soft and supple - not greasy. I quit using commercial skin-care products long ago.


Good for potato skins.. and human skins! I will try it. Thanks.


----------



## Magnesium (Jun 19, 2017)

NobodySpecial said:


> Good for potato skins.. and human skins! I will try it. Thanks.


I don't know if you use essential oils or not, but I make different blends with my grapeseed oil. For example: patchouli, rosemary & lavender; tea tree & lavender; lavender & lemon; rosemary & eucalyptus; orange & peppermint and so on.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Try cocoa butter. There are several out there.


----------

